# Books on Puritan Postmil



## IsaiahB (May 21, 2022)

I am looking for some reading on the puritan perspective about postmillennial eschatology. I would assume this would come from the historicist perspective but I am open to others.


----------



## danekristjan (May 21, 2022)

A Puritan Hope by Ian Murray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andres (May 22, 2022)

https://a.co/6dUuTtW

https://a.co/3yVtXXx

https://a.co/1s5g4sr

Reactions: Like 2


----------

